# Applets und Web 2.0



## zilti (25. Jan 2008)

Hallo mal wieder,
Ich habe in der Wikipedia gelesen, dass mit Java-Version 6 für Applets "einige Web 2.0 hinzugefügt wurden". Weder in der API (dort gibts kein javax.japplet) noch im SDN finde ich jedoch etwas darüber. Weiss jemand etwas davon?


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

Was ist denn Web 2.0?


----------



## zilti (25. Jan 2008)

Das ist AJAX.


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

Und was hat AJAX mit Applets zu tun??

Wo ist denn dieser wiki Artikel?


----------



## Niki (25. Jan 2008)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber AJAX ist einfach nur Javascript und kann daher nichts mit einem Applet zu tun haben - oder?


----------



## zilti (25. Jan 2008)

Also, ich hab inzwischen schon herausgefunden, dass es möglich ist mit nem Applet auf JavaScript-Funktionen zuzugreifen.
Den Wikiartikel ist hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Technik)
Abschnitt über Java 6.


----------



## maki (25. Jan 2008)

Da steht nix über Applets und Web 2.0.

Ist wohl eher für Servlets/JSP/JSF gedacht.


----------

